# kein wireless n am notebook warum?



## Kone (19. Dezember 2009)

hallo zusammen,
ich habe momentan ein kleineres problem.
undzwar besitze ich ein notebook(heute neu gekommen,packard bell easynote tj65)
und eine "fon FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7240 (UI)"

nun ist mein problem dass ich es partout nicht schaffe ne wireless n verbindung hinzubekommen also up to 300mbit/s sondern nur 56mbit/s egal was ich einstelle ich hab jetzt schon 3 stunden mindestens rumprobiert und google giebt mir auch nix braauchbares als normale laneinrichtungsguides.

also beide geräte sind wireless n fähig aber egal was ich einstelle nie geht mehr als 54mbit und dann auch egal welchen kanal ich verwende nie mehr als 45% auslastung Aalso rund20mbit wenn ich nen film von rechner auf notbuchse ziehe ...

unten nochn shot von der fritzbox einstellungen und den meines notebooks wo zu sehen ist da wlan n aktiviert ist.
und ein screen vom taskmanager networktraffic

konfi:
rechner per cat 5e kabel an router.
router verbunden mit notebook über intel wifi link 1000bgn

der rechner isn win7 ultimate 64 und das notebook ist win7 home premium 64 .

also die connection geht schon aber halt nur mit 54mbits und davon auch nur 45% zeigt mein taskmanager 

ich bitte um hilfe hat jemand nen tip oder das gleiche prob irgendwan mal gehabt.
danke im Voraus


MfG
Kone


----------



## mattinator (19. Dezember 2009)

Hast Du die "Durchsatzverbesserung" in den Erweiterten Eigenschaften der "Intel (R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN" aktiviert ?


----------



## Kone (19. Dezember 2009)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hast Du die "Durchsatzverbesserung" in den Erweiterten Eigenschaften der "Intel (R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN" aktiviert ?


 
danke für die antwort ja ist aktiviert macht aber leider keinen unterschied in der wlan verbindung zeigt er mir auch 802.11n aber wie gesagt trotzdem 54mbits

MfG
kone


----------



## mattinator (19. Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht es mit den Räumlichkeiten aus, mehrere Wände o.Ä. ? Bei mir funktioniert ein DELL Studio 1745 mit einem D-Link DSL-2741B im gleichen Raum mit bis zu 230 MBit.

Ansonsten mal wegen BIOS für Notebook bzw. Firmware für die FRITZ!Box nachsehen. Würde jedoch vorher den Support beider Hersteller kontaktieren.


----------



## rabit (19. Dezember 2009)

Hast Du direkt neben dem Wlan router N Mode Empfang?????????


----------



## mattinator (19. Dezember 2009)

Jo, stand auch mal nur ca. 1m daneben. Warum, darf das nicht ?

Edit: War die Frage überhaupt an mich ?


----------



## Kone (20. Dezember 2009)

werd das notebook ersteinmal einschicken müssen,
das macht beim zocken also bei hoher auslastung so komische brumgeräusche aus den lautsprechern.

wenn ich dann noch den netzstecker ranmach wird es noch lauter da dann zumindest die gpu hochtaktet wird.
also da scheint was mit der stromversorgung im argen zu sein.

echt ärgerlich wenn ihr mich fragt weilich es über express bestellt habe und es jetzt wieder einschicken muss...

das problem konnte ich mittlerweile lösen, es lag an der verschlüsselung .
hatte gestern schon was gelesen das man mindestens eine wpa2 verschlüsselung benötigt um die 300mbit zu erreichen.
unten nochn screenshot wo man das dannn einstellt...

jetzt aber nicht wegen unsicheren wpa rummeckern hatte es so eingestellt das ich bei jedem neuen gerät was ich hinzufügen wollte die mac händisch eingetragen habe.
sicherer gehts eigentlich net ;P



danke schoneinmal
werde demnächst einen erfahrungsbericht zum umtausch einens notebooks bei notebooksbilliger.de verfassen.
und um die weihnachtsfeiertage kommt da bestimmt nix "feierliches " bei raus 

MfG
kone


----------

